

Home Machine Shop Hall of Fame - JabavuAdams
http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCHallOfFame.html

======
wazoox
These are true hardcore hardware geeks :) Reminds me of this video of a guy
making radio tubes by hand... Crap, can't find it...

